# Gun concealed in a Pipe - Curiosity



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

I will let the pictures do the talking.



And then this one, which may be the color version of the gun above.

La Glorieuse Pipe Gun​ The unique curiosa cartridge gun, with select briar root bowl marked: LA Glorieuse/Patent 203/Select Briar Root.​ .22 rimfire caliber, the cartridge inserted into front of stem, then screwed onto pipe bowl. A button on bottom of pipe acts as a trigger.​ Gutta percha stem with brass ferrule.









http://img145.imageshack.us/i/pipecalibre5.jpg/
​
Dont know if this has been posted before or not. Seems like it had to have been, so pardon if this is a recent repeat.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

can you smoke out of it?
unloaded of course...lol


----------



## deputy (May 21, 2009)

Looks like a good way to get seriously inured.


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

I seriously doubt the safety or practicality of having such a thing...


----------



## dennis569 (Jan 16, 2007)

Now we know how to deal with the smoke Nazis.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

That is very interesting.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

You ever see the boobytrapped pipes the Germans made in WWII? Looked like a perfectly normal pipe. When attempting to light the bowl, a striker was released which ignited a small charge concealed in the mouthpiece. Quite the tricky device.


----------

